# Lost Souls Cemetery Now has Facebook!



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I "liked" ya, looking forward to pics and updates!


----------



## robb3369 (Sep 15, 2011)

"Liked"... add more photos and video if you can!


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks of course i will add stuff.. as we get closer to halloween there will be stuff added everyday... video footage and pictures of setting up the yard and pulling stuff down... Stay tuned


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Your props are superb! Liked your FB page and looking forward to seeing what you have up your sleeve for 2013!

Bug


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

Liked ya too!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

liked and looking forward to seeing more!


----------

